# Wall mounting cost



## Mustang (Oct 9, 2004)

I've just moved into a new home and I'm trying to decide how to set up our new TV. We are on a moderately tight budget so that is a major consideration.

At first I was thinking to wall mount the TV, which is a 46" LCD. However, upon deeper consideration I realized that doing this will require many more hassles that I'd initially thought. We will need to not only buy the mount and have it professionally installed, but also find a way to mount our blu-ray player and game system on the wall in an attractive manner and hide the wires in some way, which will probably also require professional services and cost more money (I'm not very handy with this sort of thing).

I could live with a TV stand but I'd prefer to save space in my relatively small condo. So my question is, how much does it normally cost to do all of the above things I mentioned? Is there a cheaper way of doing it that I'm not aware of?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Personally I'd recommend a stand with flat-panel supports. it'll hide the wires and provide space for your components. Most aren't that big so space used shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

I saw a couple of TV stands at WalMart with the flat panel supports on the back. Of course they have shelves for other components. The cheapest one was $150. There are cheaper stands, but they don't have the rear support, and I think I'd want that for additional safety.


----------



## Mustang (Oct 9, 2004)

I hadn't realized that stands with flat screen mounts on them existed. I will definitely be going with that instead because it basically accomplishes what I wanted to do (save space) without the enormous hassle. Thanks!


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Actually, if you have a typical wood frame studded wall putting up a wall mount isn't difficult. I have one TV on a stand on my media center in the LR but I put the other one in my workshop up the wall. Took about an hour to hang it. Do whatever works best for your space and needs but don't be put off by doing a wall mount. Alls you need besides a wall mount bracket kit is a stud finder, a level, and some lag bolts. For a 46 incher you really heed a helper to hang it once the bracket is mounted.


----------



## Simpson (Jul 25, 2010)

Depending on the wall mounts some can be fairly easy, i got this hanging a picture type thing by samsung. That said I'd weigh up the cost, also have you actually got the TV?

Some wall mounts are harder then others to assemble, and will change the distance from the wall, so you might need help to assemble. You can also get shelving units built especially with wall mounts in mind these will fit directly under your tv hide all wires and will allow you to store all your cool stuff.

Before committing yourself to buying anything just consider the height you want to get the best viewing angel the place in the room and distance. All these little things make a big difference in positioning your tv.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd get the stand with built-tin mount. I can tell you from experience that after hanging the TV the wiring is 2x as hard in most cases.


----------

